# Post Game Thoughts. PUT ALL IN HERE



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Clev-Clips review*

Clev-Clips opener reviewed 

The match-ups:

PG: Andre vs Bimbo/Palacio

Andre played his usual solid game with 15 pts and 14 assists, but Bimbo and the rest of the Cavs know Andre's game VERY well, and were able to force him out of his comfort zone which are post ups. Bimbo and Palacio had a solid game, but unspectacular. 

Huge Advantage: Clippers

SG: Good spirited match-up later in the game after Ricky Davis head-thumped. Both Q and the crowd took exception to the gesture and Q and Ricky started jawing the rest of the game. However, Ricky feeds off that. Both players had a solid game, but Ricky's numbers were clearly superior- 25pts, 7rebs, 8 assts, 3 stl to Q's- 17pts and 7rebs (I did'nt catch all the stats). Jaric played a little, and looked good. Jumaine Jones played a little and looked good. Neither player will get a lot of minutes unless there is foul trouble or injuries, but are both great players to have coming in off the bench.

Clear Advantage: Cleveland

SF: Darius wants to play better than he currently is, after two games. He had a quiet 15pts, 5 rebs, but Corey had 17pts, a number of spectacular blocks, and some very physical boards and overall play. Maggette looked very good, but it doesn't seem like the Clips run many set plays for him.

Clear Advantage: Clippers

PF: Elton started and played, but is obviously not 100%. Rooks played well, Wilcox had a few minutes. Tyrone Hill, who many people write off, but he's had double-doubles both nights, tonight 17pts, 13rebs. You can't ask more than that.

Clear Advantage: Cleveland

Center: Nice match-up between Olawakandi and Illgauskas. Good tough battle. Z is regaining his form of 3 years ago, and is an offensive threat whether people admit it or not. He is 7'3, strong, and a good touch. 19pts, 9 rebs. Candy looked very smooth. He has made huge progress on offense, needs to be more aggressive on defense. 18pts, 13 rebs. Z hit the fade-away jumper with 2 seconds left to win the game. Wang did not play, Diop played a few minutes and did distrupt the defensive paint with a few blocks in a short period.

Advantage: Tie

Conclusion: A nice win for Cleveland, a game the Clips should not have lost... but they did. The Clips could not put Cleveland away, they lost the ball a lot on steals, and had many more turnovers and probably gave up more fouls. Cleveland battled with more poise, which is surprising since they have almost a completely new starting line-up this year. Clippers have a lot of changes in their line-up too, but they obviously did not play up to expectations. After watching Clev get completely man-handled by Sacramento last night, and then watching the Clips tonight, LAC has a long way to go yet and a short time to get there... basically this year before all the max contract demands start kicking in? Andre and Kandi and Elton would seem to be cornerstones, but will Sterling pay-out 3 maybe 4 max contracts? Doubt it. So that means this is the year that the Clips have to show major improvement. This was only their first game, but they have a lot of work to do to....fast.

For the Cavs, Z makes such a huge difference... that and the fact that Sacramento (even without Bibby and Christie) is a much, much better team than LAC. Even with Z, we woulda got smoked by the Kings. Ricky, Z, and D Miles all are not in synch yet. This will take 15-30 games, but when they are, like I said elsewhere, these 3 should average 16-22 points each. They all have different skills, and could be a huge compliment to each other. And Tyrone is a solid veteran. He is the hidden glue for this team. If him, and Z stay healthy, our season's victory total will exceed all expectations. A big win for the good guys tonight.... we stole one, and CLips fans have got to be upset to let this one get away.... Andre, the competitor he is, wanted to beat Clev, and even though he was a non-factor, D Miles had to be happy getting the win as a starter vs his buddies in Tinsel town.

Good job Cavs!!!
Cleveland 98, Clippers 96

:rbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

wow, i wish more highlights were shown than i saw. great game analysis. both of these teams are amazing but i'm pretty impressed to see the cavs come out hard and get a win. both teams have great all-round teams but at this point the clipps should be able to pull out the V, even with their injury-riddled roster. 

hill is a very under-rated player but most teams would love to have keystone like him. same goes for Z of course. 

ricky's numbers tonight were incredible and i wish i could have seen his highlights. i think he will rise high in the nba this season. curious to know how his shot was looking...

glad darius could come out with a W in his return. he will make huge strides this season as well. i'm pumped about this team more than any other and hope that they will play well this season and come up with a monster draft pick.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*To answer some of your questions Sky...*

Surprisingly enough, the CLips weren't overly injury ridden, because both Kandi and Elton started and played! Brand didn't play alot, and did not play well... but he did start. Kandiman did look good. The Clips fans gotta be real dissappointed with this loss.

Ricky's shots looked good. He has such a quick release. When he flashes around a pick, gets a pass, takes one dribble and pops, he is usually dead on. He also takes the ball to the hole so well and so strong that he will get a lot of foul shots too. I think as the season progresses you will see a good passing relationship between Ricky and Z.... Ricky taking it hard to the hoop, getting covered, and quickly dropping it off to Z for a slam.

Z looked really good. He ran good, has a decent shot back, and he too will get fouled a lot and get to the line alot. You can tell that Z's conditioning is only at about 85%.... so he will even get better.

Darius is still not in tune with the Cavs style of play. Heck, hardly any of the Cavs are in tune with their style of play! Darius is a bit stiff with any shot longer than 10', and he has not been attacking the rim hard. I think all the "pressure" on him to really step up his game is affecting him a little. At the end of the game, with the score close, they were not looking to D Miles for the shot. It was Z first, Ricky second, and maybe Tyrone third. D Miles has a ways to go yet before he is the go-to guy. BUT, on the boards he has played very strong. His dribbling is good for a big man, but he does get a little sloppy with the dribble occasionally. It is just a matter of time tho before he finds his role on the team.... and that is a good thing for Cleveland... we have some definate role fillers. Our PG's job is to pass and play def, our SG is supposed to shoot, our SF is suppose to do everything, our PF is supposed to play strong and rebound, and our center is suppposed to score, rebound and play good inside D.... and that is what we have. I am very happy with the pieces we have and the way they should grow.
:rbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## Code Red (Jul 15, 2002)

It was a great game, indeed. I had alot of question marks and concerns after the previous night's Kings game, but the Cavs showed up with some real fire.

I would say that the advantage at center would go to Z. Kandi played really well early in the game, but faded as it came down to crunch time. Missing two jumpers in the last minute of the game says enough. I was very surprised that Kandi was the player that the Clips gave the ball to as their go-to-guy to win/tie the game. Z answered the bell when he was put in that situation.

Ricky taunting Q with the head-knock was great! Davis clearly is soo much better than Q, and it showed down the stretch.

I hope that the Cavs can bring this level of enthusiasm to every game. It's going to be an exciting year, even if wins are rare.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Code Red</b>!
> 
> 
> Ricky taunting Q with the head-knock was great! Davis clearly is soo much better than Q, and it showed down the stretch.
> .


 Yeah right. Q has been injured all preseason and hasn't played with Dre yet. He still scored 17, I think Davis had 25, but he was on fire. I wouldn't judge these two players by the first game, especially since Q is hurt and playing with a new PG. Don't excpect Davis to keep shooting that great.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Mmmmm....*

I personally cringed when Ricky did the head-knock. That is not HIS signature gesture (does he even know what it represents??), and to do it in Clip city and we were behind the whole game.... I didn't think it was a smart move. If we would've lost, Ricky's gesture would've looked really bad. 

I also think D Miles was a bit embarrassed that his new team-mate of ONE GAME was doing it in his old stomping grounds where he still has friends on the court and fans in the stands. Yes, I know it is a game/business and friends and fans get cast aside to secure a victory, but players are human too and D Miles and Q are still friends. All three wanted to win, but Ricky pushed it a bit IMO.

I also disagree that Ricky is clearly better than Q. Ricky played a bit better down the stretch in this game, but at season's end even though they are two different style players, I think they will have somewhat similiar numbers. 

Q is a much stronger and more physical player, with maybe better 3 pt shooting and rebounding, Ricky is an excellant mid-range shooter and draws fouls very easily and gets to the line. Both are very emotional players (which I like... especially compared to Wesley Person, Lamond Murray, Chris Mihm, and even Andre Miller, who all look so bland when they play..... but that is just my preference cuz I play pretty emotionally and vocally too). Anyway, Q has a good game. Ricky has a good game. 

I like the progress that Ricky is showing, and I disagree with you TheClipShow that Ricky's shooting will tail off. He, like many players that came out too early, is now a veteran who knows the league and the level of play, entering the peak of his physical years, and is emotionally maturing too. He has the skills, has shown the ability to be a solid performer for the next 6-8 years. As a starter, I still say this year he will average 16-22 easily, and this average could rise the next few years to a 20-24 points per game average every year. He can create his own shot off the dribble, takes the ball hard to the rim, and has a good outside shot. What are you seeing that I am not?


----------



## Code Red (Jul 15, 2002)

I really don't get the almost holy nature that the head-knock has among Clipper fans. The bottom line is that the head knock is a form of taunting. Plain and simple. Davis having the gall to throw it back into Q's face was great. The two had been trading barbs (and baskets) all game, and Q and the Clippers melted down at the end. Davis succeeded in getting in Richardson's head. As for the rest of the Clippers, it sure seemed that no one else had Q's back. Very poor team chemistry. 

Also, Q and Miles can still be friends! I don't feel sorry that they were separated. One of them didn't just get shipped out to war or something. We are talking about the friendship between 2 millionairs that will retire by middle age. I have no sympathy. 

Miles was not embarassed by anything. Before the game, he "warned" Q that Davis was going to be on his case all game, and his friend and teamate Ricky delivered.

Davis is a better player than Q. He deservedly got the big contract extention over the summer, and is going to take the league by storm this year. Q is a nice player, true. I think that Q has Derek-Anderson type of talent and potential. Davis reminds me alot of Spreewell, and (hence) has all-star type of SG talent.

I think that a rivalry was definitly born between these 2 teams. They are evenly matched, and I look forward to the next meeting later in January.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Mmmmm....*



> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> I personally cringed when Ricky did the head-knock. That is not HIS signature gesture (does he even know what it represents??), and to do it in Clip city and we were behind the whole game.... I didn't think it was a smart move. If we would've lost, Ricky's gesture would've looked really bad.
> 
> I also think D Miles was a bit embarrassed that his new team-mate of ONE GAME was doing it in his old stomping grounds where he still has friends on the court and fans in the stands. Yes, I know it is a game/business and friends and fans get cast aside to secure a victory, but players are human too and D Miles and Q are still friends. All three wanted to win, but Ricky pushed it a bit IMO.
> ...


No, I agree with you MongolMike, he will average at least that. When I said don't expect him to keep shooting that way, I was referring to some really tough, long pull up jumpers. I like Ricky Davis and his game, he does get to the basket very well and will get to the line alot. I think he will be a very solid player. 
I also agree with you about the headbang gesture, why Ricky? Lucky for him he didn't think about doing that earlier in the game, cause it probably would have fired up the clips which they needed. 
You guys played a great game, I really llike Z, and Kandi IMO played horrible, why did they give him the ball on their last posession, and why didn't he play better D on Z knowing he was gonna take the last shot.:no:


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*The'clip'show...*

Ok, I see what you're saying about Ricky's shooting. He does play emotionally though, and when there is a fire lit under his butt he can really stick the jumper.

And I was pretty impressed with Kandi in the first half, but where did he go in the 2nd?

I also agree with Code Red about the apparent lack of chemisty on the Clips. You are right "Red", it really didn't seem like any other Clip had Q's back.... I know he and Ricky were jawing, but I didn't see any subtle form of intimidation from any of his team-mates.

You know what I mean.... the kind where your team-mate walks past right in front of the other guys face as he is jawing at you, almost brushing the guy's nose with his shoulder.... or the little shoulder to shoulder bump as your teammate walks past the other guy..... I didn't see anything like that. 

Now I know Andre wouldn't do that (more on this in a sec), and it doesn't seem like Kandi has a mean bone is his body, but isn't that Rooks's job? Shouldn't he be like the quiet enforcer? Or Maggettee? (I know on the Cavs that Z ALWAYS jumps in on stuff. You know, so does Vlade. I wonder if that is a "Serbian/Ukranian" thing. Z is ALWAYS jumping in front of his own teammates during the little skirmishes. You KNOW Z always has your back...).

Anyway, back to Andre.... if Andre ever tried to start something or be an intimidator.... his mom would be on his case so fast it wouldn't be funny. Last year Andre got his hair done "corn-row" style, and when his mom saw him on TV she called him after the game and said she didn't like it.... two days later Andre's hair was back to regular! True story.
I like Andre, and he plays a very physical game especially on offense, but there is no doubt that he is a major momma's boy. So if he ever started acting like a thug, she'd probably yank him off the team and ground him at home for a day or something!

But you are right Code Red, there sure seems to be the basis for a rivalry born now.... and the Clips really got to start making things happen THIS year. The Cavs.... anything over 30 wins (which is certainly possible), is gravy. We are building for next year and the year after.... and it looks good so far.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Lakers Game*

Ricky Davis got 24 points and we beat the Lakers by 19! I would be pumped if Kobe wasn't my favourite player but you should be.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Post Laker game thoughts....*

Good: We got a victory. Always a good thing.

Not as good: We clobbered a team without their best player and another starter. Laker fan will say, "Well yeah, but if we woulda had Shaq.....blah, blah, blah." No doubt it would be a different team with Shaq and Fox.... but nobody in the NBA is gonna cut you an ounce of slack just because you are missing starters. Too bad, it happens to all teams. By the way, in the Laker forum it was interesting to read some of their predictions for this game beforehand. The Cavs have no respect from any of the contending teams and their fans. None.

Good: Across the NBA nation prognosticator, scouts, coaches, and players are re-evaluating the Cleveland Cavs. EVERYBODY wrote us off as a team that will struggle to win 25 games, but after our good start, 35-40 wins is not unrealistic.

Not as good: Every one of our 4 games so far has been against a team that was missing starters, or starting starters who were just getting back from injuries, or in general had a major lineup change.

Good: But then, so are we. We've got a totally remade team... I think of our 5 starters, NONE were starters at the beginning of last season. (Z was still rehabbing, Tyrone might've been out with his back, Darius was a Clip, Ricky was a sub, Bimbo was a sub). Plus, we are missing Dajaun Wagner, who would be getting major minutes.

Not as good: Reality. I hope Cavs fans don't start talking like Bulls fans and blindly proclaim that Clev is ready to fight for the NBA title this season. Or that Ricky is gonna average 30+ and is the next Vince Carter, etc. This team does have a bright future, but we are still a huge work in progress. I love what I am seeing, but we are not in the same class as Sac, Dall, SA, NJ etc

Good: We have had 3 good games against the West. Many people feel the West Conference is clearly better than the East.... well, we are 2-2 vs the West (even with the afore mentioned missing pieces). Now we play East coast teams, Wash/Phil/Wash and we will get a better read on if we are really ready to talk playoff potential or not.

Good: Team MVP- Z. More on him later. Team MVP #2 - Tyrone Hill. I must say that I was very much against Tyrone after last year.... I thought he just didn't want to be in Clev and was using a back injury as an excuse. But the last 10-15 games last year he busted his balls, and this season he is like the Rock of Gibralter! He has had a double-double EVERY game so far! That is so awesome, and so very important for this team. He is our enforcer, rebounder, garbage picker-upper. Without him, we would not have won ANY games yet this season. I am serious about that.

Good: Z. I was getting irritated by the some of the ignorant Bulls fans saying that Curry is the best offensive center in the east... but I bit my tongue. Z is. Hands down. He is playing as good, if not better, than he did prior to some of his foot problems. He is 7'3", and can shoot. He is averaging about 19 points per game, playing about 32 minutes per game. If you haven't noticed, Curry is averaging about 5 points per game, and about 13 minutes. I think Z has the highest scoring average of all centers in the East, and might only be behind Dirk from the West (Dirk is classified as a center in some stat compilations... personally I thought he was a PF, and LaFrentz was their center? Yes, I know he is now hurt.)

Good: The kiddie korps enthusiasm. I've said in other threads how glad I am that we got rid of Lamond and Wesley, mainly for their lack of energy and joy for the game. Basketball is fun, and these guys are getting paid MILLIONS, and they sulk and whine and mope like they are being forced to clean toilets. GOODBYE, FAREWELL, SO LONG, GLAD YOU ARE FREAKIN' GONE!!!! I love the joy and energy that Ricky and D and Jumaine and Palacio and even Z are showing. And speaking of Palacio.... how happy does this guy gotta be? He has gone from a sub to a starter, and he is really starting to fit in..... and Mateen Cleaves is crying saying "That could've been my starting position!"

Good: I taped the game and am gonna watch it again right now! 

GO CAVs!!!!!!!!

:rbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Post Laker game thoughts....*



> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> Good: We got a victory. Always a good thing.
> 
> 
> ...


I predicted Z would have a big night on the lakers board, and he played even better than I thought he would.
This is the Cavs team I was excited about in my post "You might be crazy if"..... This team is better than people were giving them credit for at the start of the season. And IMO they are only gonna get better.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*I have to agree*

but there are an awful lot of people who see things in a very narrow way. And they all say, "Yeah, IF Z stays healthy...", "IF Ricky can keep scoring...", "IF they had a PG...."

All that is true, and if it is, then 30-35 wins is real attainable, and an 8th or 7th spot in playoffs with some luck is possible.

Same as your Clips. With luck and health, they should get playoffs. But this is a tough league, and you are in a killer conference. For us, once you get past NJ, Orl, and maybe Indy, teams are bunched a lot closer.

So far, I am completely psyched for our team. And I'm very curious as to what Dajaun Wagner will bring to the table too!

Thanks for you support 'clipShow'!


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Post Wizard's game thoughts*

ummm.... how about the Wizards were ready to play and we were not. That is the bottom line right there. Wiz were more aggressive, they got to the line more, they shot better, they collapsed the lane better. Period. The score was closer than the game.

Z had a terrible night shooting. To his credit, he did keep shooting. That is what scorers are supposed to do if they are off - keep shooting. The big guy will be back.

Ricky keeps doing his thing. For all the non-believers, Ricky is the real deal. He can create, he can finish, he gets to the line and hits his FTs. His defense needs work, but he does try hard.

Darius needs to work on his ball handling if he wants to act like a guard. In the open he is fine. In fact, vs the Lakers, he got the defensive rebound, and finished at the other end with a lay-up, and he dribbled the ball 5 times to cover the length of the court! That was cool, but when he brings the ball into traffic, he often gets stripped, or does not throw a good pass. He has also been called for charging a number of times this year on break-aways. That really hurts when you have numbers on a fastbreak and you get hit with a charging call.

Jumaine Jones must of put in a lot of court time on his outside jumper this summer. He looks very confident taking the shot, and he isn't afraid to take it either. Solid, solid sub who also plays very solid defense.

Jordan needs to quit crying about fouls. He is not the MJ of old, and he isn't gonna get the freebie calls he got in his prime. Every foul on him he complained about. Also, he really can't fly anymore, but he still has one of the best BB brains, and he knows how to get position, and knows how to draw coverage and hit the open man. A solid, solid sub for a 39 yr old, and he can still hit the mid-range jumper.

Milt Palacio, Bimbo, and now Smush are doing a very good job at PG for us. All play different, but all have not done anything to hurt the team. I gotta think that as the season progresses, and if Smush doesn't get stashed on IR when Wagner comes off, Palacio will be starting, Smush 2nd, and Bimbo 3rd... only for the development aspect of this position. Palacio plays decent defense, and has so far looked ok shooting. Bimbo plays very hard and physical defense, with ok shooting, and last night Smush played very good defense, showed the best athleticism of the three, and hit his outside shots too. They were saying that he is also impressing Lucas in practices also. Good pickup for us.

Tyrone just missed his double-double. Maybe he should call Kobe to get insider info on how to pad stats better.

Larry Hughes is not a PG. He is a shooter, but not a scorer if you know what I mean. Tyrone Lue is not a good PG (he has very weak passes!). Juan Dixon - well, he needs minutes to see if he can make the transition from college SG to pro PG. I think we have better PGs than Wash.

Kwame Brown looks very good. Active, leaper. He will be an ALL-Star in a few years.

Stackhouse is a scoring machine, we all know that. And that is what Jordan/Collins are asking of him. In the short term he is better than Rip Hamilton.... at least for the next couple of years.

I want to see Boozer get more minutes too.

I wonder how Wagner is gonna fit in the rotation. I hate to see minutes taken from Ricky and D Miles.... with all his weight loss, they will probably bring him back slowly.

We play the Wiz again this weekend.... I hope we bring some intensity at the start of the game.

Charles Oakley didn't play a minute for Wash... is he basically finished, or will only go in vs certain matchups?

Coach Lucas seems to be holding back some of his sideline intensity. I think he knows he has a work in progress and wants to win games, but is resigned to the fact that a lot of the pieces of the puzzle are still unknown, and he wants to see how he can fit it together.

It was not a good game for Clev, but I'm still pysched. Just not happy right now with the loss. :sour:


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

The game was not really as close as the score indicated.

I don't know what got into Jones but he was stroking it from the perimeter. This is a regular occurence though against the Wizards. One player no one would ever expect big things from, plays out of his mind.

Miles looked ok, but I expected more from it. I noticed the head bumps are still there.

Ricky Davis got his, especially toward the end, but after a fast start the Wizards D locked him up for the most part. 

Smush needs to be groomed. He looked good out there in the time he got for the most part.

Haywood played good defense on Z. Z did not look comfortable in the spots Haywood gave him to take his shot. The game is completely different if he is hitting it. The Cavs might not have had to gamble as much on Defense, and would have commited far fewer fouls.

There were a lot of fouls called, but a ton of bogus calls on the Wizards, and a lot of non-calls for the Cavs. I attribute this to the refs siding with the aggressor, which in this case was the Cavs when they started their full court pressing and trapping. MJ was right to question some of those calls.

Not sure how Clevland will play Saturday at home, but the Wizards play the lakers Friday so it is a back to back for them. One thing I do know is that MJ likes playing there.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Well,*

I'll say this to start BCH, everyone complains that the refs make bad calls against the team they root for.... everyone does, including me. So for both of us to say that the refs were not doing a fair job against each of our teams I guess would be attributed to our own impartial views. We are fans, and we are allowed to be impartial.

Having said that, and believing that, the only impartial thing is stats.

Wizards at home.

Cleveland was whistled for 34 personal fouls
Wizards were whistled for 21

Cavs shot 22 free throws (made 16)
Wash shot 43 free throws (made 34)

I am not saying that the refs should keep track of how many fouls they are calling on each team and to make it even. They shouldn't. But in my view, in the first quarter the refs hammered Clev. EVERY CLEV STARTER had at least 1 pf called on him by the middle of the 1st quarter. We got buried by the refs and hot Stackhouse in the first quarter. Wash had almost twice as many FT attempts as Clev for the game.... what "bogus calls" on Wash should've been subtracted to make the gap even larger? Wiz got 18 more points from the charity stripe than us.... tell me that didn't affect the game.

Did the refs lose the game for us? No. Poor shooting lost the game for us, but there were obviously NOT a lot of "non calls" on Clev. Quite the other way, but again, we lost the game because your team outplayed us.

As for Jordan, he whines too much. He wants the same "superstar" treatment that he got in Chi-town, and the refs aren't giving it to him. Personally, I don't like ANY superstar getting special treatment, but it happens. Jordan is a legend off the court, but he is only a quality backup on the court, and is getting treated by the refs as such. He is also getting treated like a backup by other opponents too. Quit crying and play the game.

Again, your team won. I said it, you said it, I'll say it again - the score didnot reflect the game. You blew us out.

Hopefully this weekend we can extract some payback! I'll be here win or lose.:grinning:


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Style of play had a lot to do with the number of foul calls on the Cavs. That is the price you pay for that much aggression and pressing.

But you are probably right, I thought Miles got fouled a couple of times and no call was made, so the number of no calls probably were a little more even than I thought.

Check out Jordan's stats for last season. yes he played in only 60 games but quite a few other guys missed significant number of games last season as well due to wear and tear type inuries. he is probably a little more than a quality backup, if he started I would expect similar numbers as last year, but the Wizards don't want to take unnecessary risk.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Post Wizard's game thoughts*



> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> 
> *Larry Hughes is not a PG. He is a shooter, but not a scorer if you know what I mean.*


I think it is the other way around. Scoring is his fortay and shooting the ball is not. Hes a scorer not a shooter


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

I know as a fan, you look for answers after a loss. 

But I think the answer is that they beat the Lakers the night before, and had the good old let down game. 

A young team will do that 10 times out of 10.

Also might help explain the foul calls, when you are tired, or "not into the game" you have a tendancy to reach and grab more. 

They showed some heart by coming back, but they way they came out of the gate? Flat.


I couldn't believe Ricky Davis got that ball to go in after the charge call though


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*yeah Doggpound*

you're probably right about the let-down... I'd hoped Lucas and Z and Tyrone and Bimbo wouldn't let it happen, but it did. And right you are again about being tired and grabbing instead of playing defense.... you just get a few wins under your belt and you start expecting a higher level of play and forget that this is still the 2nd youngest team in the league with only 5 games playing together. Man, I gotta stop doing that, or I'll be no different than a Bulls or Clippers fan!!!!

BEEZ - yeah, you know what I mean.... he reminds me of Gerald Wilkens... Dominiques brother. He got points, but didn't look good doing it. Do you agree that he is not a PG?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: yeah Doggpound*



> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> Do you agree that he is not a PG?


Agreed. I dont know why Hughes would even look to go to a team where he wasnt going to be used exclusively as a SG. I tend to think that something is wrong in the head with him or he is just content to just have a so-so NBA career. When he could be a whole lot more


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I admit that I am probably biased. I thought that the game was at the very least called to the advantage of Washington. There were a ton of charging calls during that game called on the Cavs. Part of it was good defense and more of it was flopping done by Wizards players. Overall I don't believe that that was the reason the Cavs lost. They lost because they were not hitting the shots that they were the day before and they came out without the defensive intensity.

http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/plain...tandard.xsl?/base/sports/1036751821134160.xml


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Post 76er's game*

Well, let me save the moderators some trouble here.....

The edit for profanity Cavs played like edit for profanity tonight. I just want to see some edit for profanity energy and edit for profanity team play...... that's all for now.:fire: :rocket: :naughty:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Post Laker game thoughts....*



> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> Good: We got a victory. Always a good thing.
> 
> By the way, in the Laker forum it was interesting to read some of their predictions for this game beforehand. The Cavs have no respect from any of the contending teams and their fans. None.


:laugh: i saw that too. it changed dramastically from cockiness and assuring to pissed off and very shocked.

it's like
"kobe's gonna have a great game...."
to
"i can't believe kobe only got 15 pts...."

:laugh:


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Post Wiz game #2*

briefly.... Washington is better than Clev. They play better defense, and they have a better ball rotation on offense. They also have a solid go-to in Stackhouse.

Jordan didn't whine near as much as he did the other game. 

Clev's Z really has to learn to pass the ball out when he is constantly being doubled in the paint. Problem is, we don't the a steady outside shooter to take the pass out from Z! Wonder in Dajaun Wagner will help in that regard?

Tyrone is really playing well for Clev. Really well.

To date, the player with the most FT attempts in the NBA is Jerry Stackhouse. Ricky Davis is #2. This is a good thing.

D Miles REALLY, REALLY needs to work on his outside jumper. Please.

Smush Parker has a spot in the NBA. He is certainly not intimidated by the speed or the more open style of the game.

Diop is still a major project. DNP tonight.

Jarrad Jefferies looks like he has a home too.

I still don't like what I see in Tyrone Lu as a PG.


----------



## Cleveland Browns (Jun 12, 2002)

i merged the threads together!


----------



## Cleveland Browns (Jun 12, 2002)

Please put ALL post game thoughts in here, so it is less crowded Thanks


----------



## Cleveland Browns (Jun 12, 2002)

HI:

I merged all AFTER game threads in here, so it is less crowded! Thanks

I will have a thread for all ON GOING game threads


----------

